# off road logging trucks



## lanto11 (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm wanting to use the MAZ-537 1/72 Takom in some sort of rock crawl. The idea is that the truck is running over some rocks that would push the wheels up into the truck but I don't know how to make this effect with the model's suspension.

here is a picture of what I'm thinking for the diorama. This picture is a screenshot from the game "spin tires"

the tire that I'm referencing is circled in red. The tire is sitting on a rock and is being pushed up while the other tires are on the flat ground.

I really hope this makes sense.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The image is kind of small to work from, but it is the best example of the vehicle you reference I could find.

My simplest ideal would be to cut the axle (mounting point) at the frame edge and mount it and the wheel higher up on the chassis frame to fit the rock height in your diorama.

Otherwise you will need to fabricate a genuine chassis configuration with realistic compressed (shortened) suspension parts around the floating axles. :cheers2:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

If the tire is going to block any view of the axle and suspension then you have a lot of latitude to alter things with.


----------



## lanto11 (Dec 15, 2017)

Richard Baker said:


> If the tire is going to block any view of the axle and suspension then you have a lot of latitude to alter things with.


Thank you for your response


----------



## lanto11 (Dec 15, 2017)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> The image is kind of small to work from, but it is the best example of the vehicle you reference I could find.
> 
> My simplest ideal would be to cut the axle (mounting point) at the frame edge and mount it and the wheel higher up on the chassis frame to fit the rock height in your diorama.
> 
> Otherwise you will need to fabricate a genuine chassis configuration with realistic compressed (shortened) suspension parts around the floating axles. :cheers2:


Thank you for the help this really helped


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

if it has leaf suspension, you can add blocks under the axle to push them up higher. This is a common way to lower model cars.


----------



## lanto11 (Dec 15, 2017)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> if it has leaf suspension, you can add blocks under the axle to push them up higher. This is a common way to lower model cars.


Oh cool. Thank you for your advice.


----------

